# Dressed Up Bic's



## apple320 (Apr 7, 2010)

I only had a small sample of these materials so I thought I would have some fun.












Chris


----------



## Mark (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow Chris, They are very cool. 

I've been trying to figure out how to make a body for a Pentax pencil I have and use daily. It's lasted well over 6 years.

lol Just about the time I make a body, it will break, I'm certain.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 7, 2010)

After reading the posts on MB lawsuits, I'd be afraid of getting sued by BIC!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 8, 2010)

Chris,
Those are great.  Are they made from the American Art Plastics Ebonite material?  They look terrific.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 8, 2010)

pretty slick stuff! The orange and black is cool.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Apr 8, 2010)

glycerine said:


> After reading the posts on MB lawsuits, I'd be afraid of getting sued by BIC!!!


Do you have a link handy for the lawsuit.  I am curious.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 10, 2010)

Chris , those are great looking pens . I really like that material , what kind is it? , it almost looks like HR but the colors are wild .




CabinetMaker said:


> Do you have a link handy for the lawsuit. I am curious.


Here's the link to the thread , it starts down the thread abit .


----------



## RAdams (Apr 10, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Chris , those are great looking pens . I really like that material , what kind is it? , it almost looks like HR but the colors are wild .
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the thread , it starts down the thread abit .


 


I think you forgot something boss...:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Apr 10, 2010)

Blinky Blinky I see no Linky.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2010)

Did a search on Montblanc.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60517


----------

